# Fixing a Petzl Core battery



## ChrisCore (Dec 6, 2015)

My petal has revolutionised my life with the rechargeable core battery. Unfortunately the USB socket has broke..... and the battery is discontinued.

It's got 3 holes to the left of the USB socket which look like 3 round pin terminals of some sort . Does anyone know what these do and whether they can be used for charging?

I shall be well upset if it's dead.

Thanks! and Hello.


__ 
Chris


----------



## insanefred (Dec 6, 2015)

ChrisCore said:


> My petal has revolutionised my life with the rechargeable core battery. Unfortunately the USB socket has broke..... and the battery is discontinued.
> 
> It's got 3 holes to the left of the USB socket which look like 3 round pin terminals of some sort . Does anyone know what these do and whether they can be used for charging?
> 
> ...




Are you talking about this: http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E93100-Core-Rechargeable-Battery/dp/B004AURB4O/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Have you read the first review?


----------



## ChrisCore (Dec 6, 2015)

insanefred said:


> Are you talking about this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AURB4O/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Have you read the first review?



I hadn't, I have now.

It's true, if I can't fix it I will have to go to rechargeables or alkaline. The core was just so damn convenient. Lasted for months, easy to charge (USB). 

Finding a non-mains rechargeable charger is a right pain, sometimes a cheap chinese one comes along but mostly they are mains and I'm off grid. 

I want a USB rechargeable headtorch is the bottom line. Might be time to get a whole new one.


----------



## ChrisCore (Dec 6, 2015)

insanefred said:


> Are you talking about this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AURB4O/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Have you read the first review?



Have you read the third?


----------



## ChrisCore (Dec 6, 2015)

insanefred said:


> Are you talking about this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AURB4O/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Have you read the first review?



I really want a USB rechargeable headlamp. I am off grid, rechargeable batteries are a pain - 12V or USB chargers are impossible to find so every time I go rechargeable I end up with dead batteries. 

If I can't fix the Core, and it is a very long shot, I shall buy myself another USB rechargeable headlamp. 

Might be my 2nd question ;-)


----------



## ChrisCore (Dec 6, 2015)

(sorry about the repetition I wasn't sure I had posted)


----------



## nbp (Dec 6, 2015)

Your posts were waiting briefly in the moderation queue as the first three posts of a new member are approved individually before full privileges are assigned. You can post freely now. :welcome:


----------



## insanefred (Dec 6, 2015)

ChrisCore said:


> (sorry about the repetition I wasn't sure I had posted)




No problem.

Fixing a small USB socket can be a pain. Is it worth it to you, or should we try to find an alternative? 

Are you set on a headlamp that is usb rechargable or are you willing to set up a headlamp + USB charger for "off the grid"


----------

